# Welches Buch



## areosol (5. Apr 2004)

Also ich bin relativer anfänger in Java, kenn c++ ein wenig. Ich arbeite mit dem JBuilder 9 und nur auf der Konsole
sollte einfache dinge wie klassen, array usw. beeinhalten

welches buch wäre geeignt ?


thx


----------



## Roar (5. Apr 2004)

Java Einsteigerseminar von Alexander Niemann, bhv


----------



## Aeneas (8. Apr 2004)

oder "Java ist auch eine Insel" von GalileoComputing. 
Das kannst du auch umsonst herunterladen


http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/


----------



## nollario (7. Mai 2004)

odr handbuch der java programmierung

www.javabuch.de


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mai 2004)

Auch richtig gut:
Java als erste Programmiersprache von Goll, Weiß und Müller


----------



## Reality (8. Mai 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java Einsteigerseminar von Alexander Niemann, bhv



Das Buch habe ich auch und es ist nicht schlecht, aber das Buch ist 10 mal besser:
Java 2 Ent-Packt von Herbert Schildt

Ich habe mir das Buch kürzlich gekauft, um mein Wissen zu erweitern und das Buch ist wirklich ein MUSS für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene!
Der Autor ent-packt wirklich Java, denn er zeigt sehr viele Methoden etwas zu programmieren, wie man es verbessert usw. Die Erklärungen sind ebenfalls spitze!

Am Schluss des Buches wird ein Netzwerkspiel programmiert (ich bin aber erst auf Seite 135 und das Buch hat über 800 Seiten.  )
Ich kann dir das Buch nur empfehlen (Auch dir Roar)!

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3826607368/qid=1084013401/028-2258869-3194137

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (8. Mai 2004)

naja, ich hab Java 2 GE-PACKT von Herbert Schildt (und noch so einem), und das kann ich überhaupt nicht empfehlen. Ganz von sehr vielen rechtschreibfehlern, groß/klein fehlern (auch bei methoden und so) abgesehen sind die erklärungen dürftig und in der Java API und den docs bei Sun, findet man ausnahmslos alles und zwar besser erklärt. das ge-packt buch find ic halso höchstens für fortgeschrittene einsteiger empfehlenswert die Java >verstanden< haben und ihr wissen erweitern möchten.

so abgesehen von meiner kleinen buchrezension:
@reality: ich werde mir in naher zukunft keine solchen allgemeinen bücher zulegen, da ich meine man kann alles anhand der API und den tutorials bei sun lernen. außerdem les ich grad Effective Java, Joshua Bloch, Addison-Weasley. das buch ist übrigens sehr gut. es verschafft gute tiefere einblicke in die programmiersprache und "gibt Lösungen für Probleme von denen Sie jetzt erst bemerken dass Sie diese haben"...


----------



## Student (29. Mai 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> odr handbuch der java programmierung
> 
> www.javabuch.de



das ist meiner ansicht nach einfach nur gut ..
wer auf die online-version steht kann sie sich runterladen, die leute, die gerne ein buch zum schmökern haben, die müssen dann allerdings schon etwas geld freimachen ...

ich hab mir das buch (2.auflage) vor einiger zeit bei ebay für 12,xx inkl. versand bei ebay gekauft ... ;-)
kann ich nur empfehlen ..


----------



## apocalypse (1. Jun 2004)

Java 2 in 21 Tagen, mein absoluter Favourit 

Bind zwar noch net durch, aber extrem spannend.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Jun 2004)

Teuer, aber gut:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=2-1/ref=sr_aps_prod_1_1/302-4881527-4920010


----------



## Pulvertoastman (2. Jun 2004)

apocalypse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java 2 in 21 Tagen, mein absoluter Favourit
> 
> Bind zwar noch net durch, aber extrem spannend.



Kleine Anmerkung: Lies doch bitte mal http://www.norvig.com/21-days.html
Finde ich auch extrem spannend ;-)


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Jun 2004)

Pulvertoastman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> apocalypse hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Netter Link.  :toll:


----------



## Student (2. Jun 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Netter Link.  :toll:


yep .. find ich auch ..

wenn man sich dann für ein buch entschieden hat gibbet doch immer noch hier das  ;-)


----------



## Jaraz (3. Jun 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> außerdem les ich grad Effective Java, Joshua Bloch, Addison-Weasley. das buch ist übrigens sehr gut. es verschafft gute tiefere einblicke in die programmiersprache und "gibt Lösungen für Probleme von denen Sie jetzt erst bemerken dass Sie diese haben"...



Hey, das nenne ich Fortschritt nach dem Einsteigerseminar. 

Habe aus dem Buch vorgestern erst die typsicheren Enums in ein Projekt implementiert.

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## java-robotik (3. Jun 2004)

Wie findet ihr:
Markt & Technik
Dirk Louis / Peter Müller
Java 2
Praxis der objektorientierten Programmierung 	
ISBN (Best.Nr.) 3-8272-6271-2 
1088 Seiten     
€ 49,95 [D]


----------



## Student (3. Jun 2004)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3827262712/qid=1086288145/302-7529308-9686402

kenn ich nicht ..


----------



## sumatra (17. Jun 2004)

ich lese gerade die dritte auflage von "RRZN Hannover Java 2 - Grundlagen und einführung"
es ist eigentlich für studenten konzipiert (und entsprechend günstig: 7 €    ), ist aber sehr ausführlich und präzise beschrieben und sehr aktuell (die 3. auflage kam Januar 2004 raus)...
ich kann das nur empfehlen.
www.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/buecher
PS: das buch kann man sich nicht bestellen, man müsste es sich bei der nächstgelegenen uni besorgen  :###  )


----------



## Roar (17. Jun 2004)

Jaraz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das einsteigerseminar hab ich vor einem jahr gelesen  ???:L


----------

